# Incomplete pubertal development



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has experienced what I have. My derealisation started when I was just past my 16th birthday. I was part way thru puberty, normal hair growth on legs ,underarm and pubic hair. Thin hairs were also growing on my chin and lip but nowhere on my face. Over the next 6 months those hairs got slightly stronger but all that grew on the rest of my face was sparse wispy hairs. I am certain this was caused by the derealisation as I know that hair growth can be effected by stress specially chronic. Another example is that I had a girl friend who was 19. She had suffered from severe anxiety and depression since she was 13. I told her about my problem and (as we were quite intimate!) she showed me her pubic hair. It was wispy and sparse. She said that it had started to grow by the time the anxiety started and had never developed since then. Interestingly she had quite large breasts. Her breasts started to develop when she was about 12 and had continued to grow larger over the next 5 or 6 years so it was just her body hair that had been affected. Incidentally I went to see a physician who did a blood test which showed that mt testosterone level was normal, in fact slightly higher than average. I am convinced that if derealisation hadnt started when it did I would have normal beard growth. Anyone relate to this?


----------



## solboard (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if I am just a late-bloomer, but I too notice that my hair growth isn't up to par with the rest of the guys my age. It seems that my facial hair is wispy. I think, now, at my age (18) everyone guy shaves. I shave also, but I shave to remove the undeveloped facial hair on my face. My pubic hair has grown normal, but the rest seems undeveloped.


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

My DP started when I was 12 years old. My facial hair has grown just fine, and I am sure that the rate of growth is not impacted by stress. During high school, I had no interest in woman. This affected me socially, because not being sexually active/interested in females during high school years is not what fellow students considered normal. I basically just don't like people. It's nothing personal, which they don't understand, but I am mostly just annoyed by them. One day things will get better for all of us. Keep me posted! -Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

dr started when i was 16 and all i have is a thin mustach and a little hair on my chin. Haven't changed since 16 body hair is the same too no hair on my chest. I am always waiting for my beard to come in but nothing so far. My little brother who is 16 has more facial hair than me.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I was also a little late in developing facial hair, but my off-the-chart libido and compulsion to want to sleep with girls from the age of 17 and on lead me to believe that everything must be OK after all. But I too used to wonder in my teenage years if there was something wrong.......we all do; it's not DP necessarily a DP phenomena.


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks guys for som interesting replies. Can I ask each of you a question?
snrpro - did you have constant unremitting DP/DR since 12 or did it come and go? Would you describe it as severe DP or mild so that it didnt really affect your life or happiness much? Incidentally have you grown a beard or sideburns?

Radiohead - How old are you now and was your pubertal hair development normal (like mine) before you were 16 eg normal pubic and armpit hair or do you think it is possible that you may have a low testerone count? I am not being rude, I wd just like to know.

Dreamland - Is you beard growth now? If so when did it start to come in strongly. How late a developer were you? have you grown a beard or sideburns?


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

Hah, I'm always looking for an excuse as to why I don't have breasts  (well, I do but they're small.. -_-)

Being female and all, I like having thin hair. My leg hair can't even be seen when it's fully grown. I can wax with no pain. It's great.

But seriously.. um.. I've been depersonalized for essentially my whole life. When I was a child I felt jealous all the time. One thing was that everyone but me went through puberty. I hated it!! Even my best friends and grandmother made fun of me. I started my period a year before having an actual change with my body's appearance. As far as I can tell, I only had puberty for a short time around age 15/16. I grew a bit, and then that was all. Done with. I'm 22, so I think it's set in stone by now.

I always wondered if it's because I'm malnourished. My relatives aren't as undeveloped as me, except one who grew up in the same sort of way. I never had any fruit, meat, or vegetables. I grew up on pasta. And junk food. It wasn't my choice, I wish I had real food growing up.

I imagine that having any sort of mental affliction makes you unhealthy as well, and possibly your brain cannot properly ..uh.. make you grow and stuff. Being happy makes you healthier! The mind is very powerful.


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Xu for your helpful contribution from a girl's point of view. I believe from what Ive read generally about how emotional trauma can affect hair growth that it is mainly the hair that doesnt grow to maturity as it shd during puberty, a bit like someone having alopecia after a serious car accident (I know someone that happened to).As I did with the guys can I ask you a couple of questions? When you say you have thin hair do you mean body hair and/or head hair (which you obviously had before puberty). You said the hairs on your legs are thin.Does that apply to armpit hair etc?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hmmm.... Well, unfortunately my pubic hair loves to grow. The hair on my legs grows.... I'm not sure what's normal for that.... I mean how fast and how much, etc. The hair on my head grows fast, so I am told.

I was practically flat chested until about 20 or 21... but I gained a lot of weight then and I don't think that has to do with puberty. I think alcohol and lack of exercise are to blame (or thank) for that.


----------

